# Anything new from Moebius at Wonderfest ?



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

The title says it all.....


Gaetan


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

saw on FB they had the Penguin, Batgirl & the Fly display pieces
on their table. And Cult showed a photo of the Proteus.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

there is a drop dead gorgeous bat plane from BvS (and probably future films the stand alone and justice league come to mind) that has a wingspan of about 18 in. as well as assault attachments for the Raptor kit

lets try this
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/62497


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The big news from Moebius is that they've obtained a long-sought license to produce kits from "2001: A Space Odyssey." This is HUGE news. Frank has wanted to snag this license for years, and it wasn't easy.

It may take a year or two, but there are some awesome spaceship kits in our future. No specific newly-tooled kits have been announced, but it's easy to speculate. The Aries, the space pod, maybe an astronaut figure, a Discovery kit... who knows? 

For years this license was thought to be unobtainable owing the legal complexities involved (it's kinda like Batman in that regard). I'm so pleased Moebius persevered. Really looking forward to seeing what they come up with!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

He specifically said they would reissue the Moonbus, the Orion with some changes (did not elaborate) then MAYBE the Discovery. Only in discussion stages at this point. No use asking scale or price at this point. It's going to be a while. Uncertain what or if anything will come after that.

Batman v. Superman prepaints were shown minus Wonderwoman. After they come out will be released as kits. Also showed the Batplane. Looked great and is pretty big at that scale.

Also showed the armored Tumbler. Looked great.

The Fly will come out as a larger resin kit first, then in either styrene or vinyl. Some in attendance were not enthused by vinyl, so who knows.

1/5 Batgirl resin casting displayed. Will then come out as styrene to fit the rest of the line. Penquin is next. Robin still held up with changes from licensor.

Death Dealer looked fantastic as did the Proteus and BSG Raptor with and without armament pods.

They are rereleasing Round 2's Halloween Michael Myers kit.

And for those that think Moebius has abandoned monster modelers, there will be more (unspecified) once licensing has cleared. Frank also wants to reissue the Munsters with possibly one new kit. Again, has to clear licensing.

Firefly was brought up. Frank would love to, but from a licensing cost standpoint it was pretty much a flat out no. And a Disney Nautilus is out of the question for same reason. 

Plenty of stuff coming to be excited about.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> The big news from Moebius is that they've obtained a long-sought license to produce kits from "2001: A Space Odyssey." This is HUGE news. Frank has wanted to snag this license for years, and it wasn't easy.
> 
> It may take a year or two, but there are some awesome spaceship kits in our future. No specific newly-tooled kits have been announced, but it's easy to speculate. The Aries, the space pod, maybe an astronaut figure, a Discovery kit... who knows?
> 
> For years this license was thought to be unobtainable owing the legal complexities involved (it's kinda like Batman in that regard). I'm so pleased Moebius persevered. Really looking forward to seeing what they come up with!


Oh please let there be a nice sized Discovery! This, with the Proteus and the Icarus are the three main ships I always hoped would be made in affordable styrene.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For me the 2001 license is the biggest news- this was considered an impossible achievement Due to yhe legal rats nest.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Pity there's no good reference of the Aries 1-B around...... 

Gene


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've already got Mike Myers and the Moonbus but.....

I'll be getting the Death Dealer

And the 2001 licence is awesome news.:grin2: I know it's very early days but I'd love to see the Discovery, Aries and space station.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

GKvfx said:


> Pity there's no good reference of the Aries 1-B around......
> 
> Gene





Yes shame that. I have heard though that someone did a good sketch on the back of a cigarette packet many years ago.:lol:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Discovery and space station both in the same scale.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

check out the extreme close up photos of the Aries 1B on the Criterion 2001: A Space Odyssey Laserdisk set (which I have). It is extraordinary!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Since the actual filming model has surfaced last year the Aries 1B should have the best references of ANY 2001 craft-

Still going to build my 15" Atomic City replica when ships but that subject in styrene will be magnificent!

I can't thing of another plastic model company I would rather have the license as Moebius...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope Moebius Does the* DISCOVERY and LEONOV *in the same scale........
It would also be nice to see the* lunar dig site diorama*


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Bat Plane looks sweet, I'll definitely get one of those. And Moebius getting the 2001 license is really big news. Hope to see them do all of the hardware from the movie.

Also, instead of reissuing the Orion kit, I wish they would make a new-tool kit in a larger, standard scale (i.e. 1/144 or larger). And also make it _accurate_ and have finely engraved panel lines instead of badly printed and incomplete decals.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

RMC said:


> I hope Moebius Does the* DISCOVERY and LEONOV *in the same scale........
> It would also be nice to see the* lunar dig site diorama*


The license only covers 2001. Nothing from 2010.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Dave P said:


> Firefly was brought up. Frank would love to, but from a licensing cost standpoint it was pretty much a flat out no. And a Disney Nautilus is out of the question for same reason.


Actually, on the Firefly front, it wasn't that the licensing was prohibitively expensive, it's that QMX is sitting on that license and won't give it up, or do anything with it.

Frank also said they'd be reissuing the Invisible Man.
The Curse of the Werewolf is still in the works, just hung up waiting on the sculptor.
And they have the license for Independence Day.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> The Bat Plane looks sweet, I'll definitely get one of those. And Moebius getting the 2001 license is really big news. Hope to see them do all of the hardware from the movie.
> 
> Also, instead of reissuing the Orion kit, I wish they would make a new-tool kit in a larger, standard scale (i.e. 1/144 or larger). And also make it _accurate_ and have finely engraved panel lines instead of badly printed and incomplete decals.






You're far from the only one with the Orion. I'd like a larger kit too but even though it probably won't happen I'd love more finely engraved detailing on the existing kit also instead of just decals......and on the main body too.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

O.K. I'm confused. Didn't Moebius already have the 2001 license? I mean we have the Orion and the moonbus. Did they have it, loose it, and then get it back again?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I believe they had permission to repop the old existing kits (with a few new parts) but those kits had been licensed and produced by others already. The Moonbus was reverse engineered and the Orion was based on the old Aurora kits.

The big news is that Moebius can now make all new kits on subjects which have _never_ been done in styrene before- the Discovery, The Aries 1b, the Space Pod,,,


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*2001 Kits*

If they ever issue the Space Station I certainly hope that they will offer the completed Space Station as an option. It should be at least 12 inches in diameter with a small to scale Orion spacecraft if possible.:grin2:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> If they ever issue the Space Station I certainly hope that they will offer the completed Space Station as an option. It should be at least 12 inches in diameter with a small to scale Orion spacecraft if possible.:grin2:





Oddly enough I was thinking the same thing earlier on looking at my 2001 book. Plus either separate little clear windows or moulded in windows (do the whole window sections in clear plastic) so the kit can be lit easily.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> ...The Curse of the Werewolf is still in the works, just hung up waiting on the sculptor...


Happy to hear this is still a work in progress and hasn't been canceled. It seemed they announced it, then...nothing.


----------



## yorkie (Dec 9, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> And they have the license for Independence Day


Resurgence ? 
1/72nd scale kits of the new Earth hybrid fighter jet and the alien fighters would be really really nice. :smile2:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Dave P said:


> The license only covers 2001. Nothing from 2010.


I am sure Frank had enough foresight to at least have the option of the 2010 liscense......two movies and a adjoining story

Im keeping my fingers crossed.....lol


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> I believe they had permission to repop the old existing kits (with a few new parts) but those kits had been licensed and produced by others already. The Moonbus was reverse engineered and the Orion was based on the old Aurora kits.
> 
> The big news is that Moebius can now make all new kits on subjects which have _never_ been done in styrene before- the Discovery, The Aries 1b, the Space Pod,,,





Maybe the ships themselves must have been copyrighted as many people were saying that they didn't care if it said 2001 on the box. Otherwise they could do any of the ships and just leave 2001 off the box etc.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm pretty pumped about the news from Moebius. I would have like more the Dark Knight trilogy, but I'm happy about the "Bat plane" from BvS, and the heavily armored Batman from the same movie. And of course, more 2001 kits are welcome!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RMC said:


> I am sure Frank had enough foresight to at least have the option of the 2010 liscense......two movies and a adjoining story
> 
> Im keeping my fingers crossed.....lol


I don't know if it's a licensing issue, but someone asked about the Leonov and Frank said "no". (Which is fine with me, because it's not from the same "universe" as 2001 IMHO.)

Again, IMHO, I think doing a completed Space Station 5 makes more sense for a plastic kit since the ribbing for the under construction sections would be horribly out of scale if injection molded. No, really, I'm not saying this because I think they'd look better as an aftermarket photoetch set :wink2:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> I don't know if it's a licensing issue, but someone asked about the Leonov and Frank said "no". (Which is fine with me, because it's not from the same "universe" as 2001 IMHO.)
> 
> Again, IMHO, I think doing a completed Space Station 5 makes more sense for a plastic kit since the ribbing for the under construction sections would be horribly out of scale if injection molded. No, really, I'm not saying this because I think they'd look better as an aftermarket photoetch set :wink2:


even tho frank said no about the LEONOV,....that too could change based upon sales of 2001 kits


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hope we don't have to wait too long for some news on what kits we might be getting (apart from the moonbus and Orion reissue).


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> Hope we don't have to wait too long for some news on what kits we might be getting (apart from the moonbus and Orion reissue).


I believe those in the know here and elsewhere have said it would be a few years before there was anything concrete to share...which would be around the 50th anniversary for the film...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> I believe those in the know here and elsewhere have said it would be a few years before there was anything concrete to share...which would be around the 50th anniversary for the film...





A few years? I know I sound impatient but things like that get harder and harder as you get older.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> A few years? I know I sound impatient but things like that get harder and harder as you get older.


You're preaching to the choir, I'm getting ready to turn 53 with some new health issues. It does make you go hmmm, wonder how much longer? That said, Moebius is probably going to want to do their own research on these kits, and it takes time to get that right, develop plans for tooling, and then execute and troubleshoot before production. It'll be worth the wait, if you can survive the wait!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

59 here. I'm at the point of needing _multiple _magnifiers. 
2x for basic seeing things on the bench. Plus 2x flip-downs for basic working. _Plus _the mag visor for detail work.
And I seem to be getting even clumsier with small parts.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

60 here! Yeah, the old eyesight ain't what it used to be. Being blind in one eye, makes modeling very difficult! No depth perception! It sucks!

Doug


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RB said:


> I believe those in the know here and elsewhere have said it would be a few years before there was anything concrete to share...which would be around the 50th anniversary for the film...


Put me in the not getting any younger crowd too. A few _years_?! Why even bother announcing anything when the wait will be that long? I can appreciate that it takes time to do research/tooling/fine-tuning and all that, but a two year wait (movie came out in 1968, so 2018 is 50th anniversary), is a bit much. For that kind of wait, most people will expect whatever kits that are produced to be damn near perfect...unlike what we got with the Orion kit!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

SUNGOD said:


> Hope we don't have to wait too long for some news on what kits we might be getting (apart from the moonbus and Orion reissue).


Unlike some companies (Round 2), Moebius usually keeps things quiet about future kits until they are almost ready instead of announcing then quietly cancelling.

(The only rough spot in that reputation is the 1/35 Chariot/Pod/Robot accessory set for the Jupiter 2- that has not been cancelled, just continually delayed.)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

spock62 said:


> Put me in the not getting any younger crowd too. A few _years_?! Why even bother announcing anything when the wait will be that long? I can appreciate that it takes time to do research/tooling/fine-tuning and all that, but a two year wait (movie came out in 1968, so 2018 is 50th anniversary), is a bit much. For that kind of wait, most people will expect whatever kits that are produced to be damn near perfect...unlike what we got with the Orion kit!


As one of those folks "in the know" , this kind of general reception to posts is why I do not chime in as often as I once did. I spoke to Frank for over an hour on Saturday , and I am VERY happy to report that ....well, actually the only thing that clicked with ME is I should be able to get a test shot I needed VERY soon. I'm pretty sure 2001 came up, but like the film itself*, that part of the conversation kinda dragged, so I changed the subject. :wink2: I do NOT recall ANY mention of the 2018 anniversary as part of the "2001" marketing; the ONLY anniversary plans Frank told ME about were in reference to how he plans to spend his birthday, but since this IS a "family friendly" forum, I will NOT go into detail on that either. >
Tom


* For ME personally. ALOT of people seem to like it...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Aside from the Aries 1B, _any_ new kit from the movie 2001 is going to take a considerable amount of time to research. The film '2010' had to recreate the Discovery from frame blowups and compensate for the camera distortion. The Aries is the only known miniature remaining right now, all other subjects have no authoritative references.

I don't care. Just knowing there is a chance for a new kit is fine with me. Since I got married my model building has slowed considerably- I build side by side with my son a couple of hours every month now. I am also 57- looking at my kit stash recently I realized that I will probably not live long enough to build every project I have in there now.

What it comes down to is priorities- I have plenty to keep me busy for now on, if a new kit comes along which is grail level, like the Proteus, it will move up in line when I can afford to get it and I will enjoy it immensely. If the 2001 kits release next year or five years from now it does not really change things for me- at this point I am just happy to know they are in the works. I never expected any officially licensed kits from that movie to EVER be available considering the massive problem with the multiple rights holders and their army of lawyers. Moebius pulled off that miracle and they did it for us.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it'll be interesting to see what new kit (if any) we get seeing as the most famous ship is the Discovery (the one probably everyone wants) but the Aries probably has the best and easiest reference seeing as the original model was discovered. Obviously I hope they do them all.

I've got the pre-built Moonbus which is very nice (and saved a lot of work) though I've weathered it slightly and hope to do the crew up with a bit of paint to make their faces look more realistic. I'd actually like to see that kit released in clear plastic if it's possible.

Again I don't now what these minor things are and it probably won't happen but I'd like to see the Orion revamped with some finely engraved panelling. I think that and the Moonbus would be a good start.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Just curious - what advantage would there be for the Moonbus to be molded in clear?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Just curious - what advantage would there be for the Moonbus to be molded in clear?





Well one big advantage I can see is the front lights would then be clear and could be masked off and secondly I'd like to see more kits cast in clear and the Moonbus is one of them. I know Moebius did the small Seaview in clear blue plastic but whether the same could be done with the Moonbus obviously I don't know. Or could just the front part with the lights be cast in clear?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I had a brief correspondence with Frank on facebook (okay, I posted a wishlist and he responded). He says the moon bus will be a straight reissue, and the Orion will have some small changes. Too soon for any other plans to have been made. I asked if the changes to the Orion would fix the wings, but he didn't respond to that.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

John P said:


> I had a brief correspondence with Frank on facebook (okay, I posted a wishlist and he responded). He says the moon bus will be a straight reissue, and the Orion will have some small changes. Too soon for any other plans to have been made. I asked if the changes to the Orion would fix the wings, but he didn't respond to that.


Frank is on the road right now heading to a major licensing show. Most likely he is just busy and did not have time to send a follow-up reply. ORRRRR, maybe he saw your remark about the face on the "B v S" Superman sculpt. > Probably not, but if you'd like, the next time I talk to him I will try and smooth the whole thing over for you. Or maybe he is reading this now, and I won't even NEED to! (You're welcome! :smile2
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

A pair of new accurate wings with some nice finely scribed lines wouldn't be too shabby!


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

So, it's just "small changes" for the Orion? Hopefully, the wings will be corrected and engraved panel lines added, but I'm not holding my breath. A new, accurate, larger scale kit would be better, but again, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*I* don't even remember remarking on Supe's face. :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It was in this thread. "Early onset senility" probably won't hold up in court, John.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

To be fair, Henry Cavill always looks that way. :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That's the trouble with accurate likenesses- they sometimes are too accurate.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> To be fair, Henry Cavill always looks that way. :lol:


I don't know about "always", but "often", yeah, he does. :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Some actors have the ability to shift their face instantly for a role- Zoolander style. Others seem to have it perpetually built in. To me Nicolas Cage always looks like he just smelled something bad and is bored with it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave P said:


> He specifically said they would reissue the Moonbus, the Orion with some changes (did not elaborate) then MAYBE the Discovery. Only in discussion stages at this point. No use asking scale or price at this point. It's going to be a while. Uncertain what or if anything will come after that.
> 
> Batman v. Superman prepaints were shown minus Wonderwoman. After they come out will be released as kits. Also showed the Batplane. Looked great and is pretty big at that scale.
> 
> ...


Very good synopsis from what I remember from the session. And we got the dual Cylon kit which I fortunately did not have yet.:wink2:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

RMC said:


> I hope Moebius Does the* DISCOVERY and LEONOV *in the same scale........
> It would also be nice to see the* lunar dig site diorama*


I believe a question about something like that was asked and as I recall Frank said they only had the original 2001 license and didn't any plans for ships based on the other films.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> I believe they had permission to repop the old existing kits (with a few new parts) but those kits had been licensed and produced by others already. The Moonbus was reverse engineered and the Orion was based on the old Aurora kits.
> 
> The big news is that Moebius can now make all new kits on subjects which have _never_ been done in styrene before- the Discovery, The Aries 1b, the Space Pod,,,


That is interesting because I've built both the original Aurora Orion and the Moebius. There were some differences and in particular on the Aurora kit there was an interior for the engines. The tail cone fit on tightly without blue so you could remove it and see the modestly detailed engines and exhaust ducts that are not in the Moebius kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> That is interesting because I've built both the original Aurora Orion and the Moebius. There were some differences and in particular on the Aurora kit there was an interior for the engines. The tail cone fit on tightly without blue so you could remove it and see the modestly detailed engines and exhaust ducts that are not in the Moebius kit.


The Orion was a mash-up of the Aurora and Airfix kits, taking what was deemed to be the best parts of each. It's funny when looking at the Moebius kit that there attachment points for the Aurora's "engine room" but no parts for it are included.


----------

